
YouTuber breaks down Ed Sheeran's formula for hits - tomerdi
https://mashable.com/video/make-your-own-ed-sheeran-song/
======
htk
The video is funny and all but I love the high level pattern recognition
aspect of it. This is a silly example of I would call the work of a
"deliberate expert", where he used his knowledge of the songwriter's songs to
identify key features that made them recognizeable. Enough to use his findings
to extrapolate to a new song. Sometimes experts are more akin to savants, they
know a lot about a subject but are not able to process all that information
into new knowledge.

------
nate
The resulting song is hilarious. I can see listening to that again. It's
definitely earwormy. "My lips haven't healed yet"

------
mimixco
According to several recent lawsuits, his biggest strategy may simply be
stealing other people's songs!

